# script changement de langue et de clavier



## Arcadia (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je souhaite créer un script qui me permettrait avec un simple click de changer la langue du systeme de mon mac ainsi que le clavier associer.
Je n'aurait besoins que de 3 langues: francais, allemand et espagnole.
J'ai beaucoup chercher mais la seule chose que j'ai trouvé c'est ce script qui ne donne que la langue actuelle du systeme.

# Example call.

*set* activeKbdLayout *to* *my* getActiveKeyboardLayout() # ->, e.g., "U.S."



*on* getActiveKeyboardLayout()



    # Surprisingly, using POSIX-style paths (even with '~') works with 

    # the `property list file` type.

*set* plistPath *to* "~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.HIToolbox.plist"



    # !! First, ensure that the plist cache is flushed and that the

    # !! *.plist file contains the current value; simply executing

    # !! `default read` against the file - even with a dummy

    # !! key - does that.

*try*

*do shell script* "defaults read " & plistPath & " dummy"

*end* *try*



*tell* _application_ "System Events"



*repeat* *with* pli *in* _property list items_ *of* ¬

_property list item_ "AppleSelectedInputSources" *of* ¬

_property list file_ plistPath

            # Look for (first) entry with key "KeyboardLayout Name" and return

            # its value.

            # Note: Not all entries may have a 'KeyboardLayout Name' key, 

            # so we must ignore errors.

*try*

*return* value *of* _property list item_ "KeyboardLayout Name" *of* pli

*end* *try*

*end* *repeat*



*end* *tell

end* getActiveKeyboardLayout


----------



## zeltron54 (18 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,

Il me paraît plus simple de créer 3 sessions , chacune avec sa langue et son clavier.
 Afficher le menu de permutation, dans la barre menu.
Changer de langue en changeant de session !


----------



## baron (18 Août 2022)

Dans les préférences système > Langues et régions : onglet Apps, on peut ajouter des applications que l'on veut faire tourner dans une langue particulière (autre que la langue du système). 
Ça, combiné à la possibilité de cocher dans les préférences Clavier > Méthodes de saisie :  "Basculer automatiquement vers la méthode de saisie du document", pourrait aussi aider dans certains cas.


----------

